# Happy Halloween!



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy Halloween to all you great folks here at Haunt Forum!!:jol::jol:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Today is the big day! I hope everyone has a great Halloween!!!!! Make sure to take pictures of your display/haunt because after all the craziness it is nice to sit back and see all the hard work people put into it.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

damn, beat me to it. happy halloween guys


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey guys and gals, have a happy All Hallows Eve. Hope eveyones night is great and you all get at least one TOT that is amazed by your haunt, making all the hard work worth while!


----------



## DeadGuyCandC (Sep 12, 2009)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!*


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Halloween everyone!
It's after 3am in the morning and I just finished with my last prop. I still have a lot to set up in the morning. Going to rain tonight but I now hear that its going to hold off for the tots but barely. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

It's just barely 1:30 here and I am just putting the last minute touches on my costume. I changed things kind of dramatically, as I got a far better cloak, but in doing so didn't want to alter with the cheesecloth hehe. But it still looks great.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

12:43 here and i just put in the last set of teeth on my ghouls. Time to hav a drink and fall asleep on the couch (since i haunt at mom in laws). Didn't get everything up today, but about 70%.Plenty of JOL carving time left for tomorrow.Good night and happy halloween!!


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

*Happy Halloween*

I want to wish everyone a Happy Halloween, our day is finally here, lets all enjoy it and have the best Halloween you have ever had and have fun this Halloween Day.:jol::jol::jol::jol:


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

And To You As Well He He He Happy Halloween Happppy Halllooweeennnn:jol::jol::jol::jol:


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Happy Halloween Guys hope today goes well for you all !!! now lots to set up !


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy Halloween to all and to all a good fright!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy halloween rember the scary'er your decorations the more candy for you!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

back at ya scare ya later


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Have A fun and safe night


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Happy Halloween.

Hope everyone has a good one. Can't wait to see the costume thread.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Halloween to all! And to all a good night!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Happy Halloween*

Happy Halloween, I hope everyone has a great day and gets a lot of TOT's. :jol:


----------



## pamz (Sep 7, 2009)

Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN. The rain stopped early. Time to get to work. Hope set up gpes smooth for everyone and you all have lots of TOT's.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Hope everyone has a great time and thanks for the inspiration again this year!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

A *VERY HAPPY HALLOWEEN *to all you ghosts, ghouls and goblins! Finished Michael Meyer and his electric chair around midnight. Putting that and my coffin out shortly. Yesterday was sunny and warm, today it's raining lightly with gusty wind,. Too bad, I'm still planning on having a FUN DAY, daughter having a teen sleepover party...oh, joy! Getting my costume ready, then it's TOT time! ENJOY! Can't wait to see pictures of everyone's day.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Happy Halloween!!
Trying to get the rest of the stuff set up here for tonight, can't wait!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Besides from firing up the air compressor I have just about everything done. Tonight will make all the work worth while. 
Remember to go out there and scare one for the Reaper!!!


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Halloween Eveybody! Our big event was last night and it went mostly great. Several things to fix today but plenty of time to do it. I can't wait for tonight!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

happy halloween everyone hope your big night is full of screams and laughter


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Halloween, Everyone! Good Luck and Be safe tonight!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Halloween 
from
Wyatt, Jake and all the gang on Vulture Hill


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Halloween from Deathtouch!

Have to go fix some stuff in yard. The wind is messing with me again.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Shadows of a thousand years rise again unseen,
Voices whisper in the trees, "Tonight is Halloween!"
~Dexter Kozen

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!​


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jol:  :xbones:


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I hope EVERYONE is having a great Halloween! I hope your day and night is full of fright! You're all incredible! If it weren't for you guys I would never be able to put together my own display.

Remember to take a moment to sit back, relax and enjoy the night. Weather it be watching your favorite Halloween movie or sitting out in your graveyard in the wee hours of the morning watching the moon, remember to take a moment to sit back, relax and enjoy the night. 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## badmojo (Aug 28, 2009)

_*boo*_


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Halloween, everybody!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Indeed, Happy Halloween one and all!!!

Now I just have to wait for the toddler to wake up from her nap so I can take everything I had set up here over to the in-laws and set up there...somehow before dusk...


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Time To Start Stacking The Bodies........:coolvil::coolvil::coolvil:

Happy Halloween


----------



## paja4 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Happy Halloween*

:jol:WISHING EVERYONE A SAFE AND HAPPY HALLOWEEN:jol:


----------



## She_wolf (Jul 19, 2009)

Wishing you the very same HAVE AN AWESWOME HOLLOWEEN!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

At this hour, I guess it's more appropriate to say, I hope everyone had a happy Halloween!

Weather wasn't perfect but turnout was good, and the glass of "pinot evil" at the end of the evening was a perfect topper


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Halloween night! Happy Halloween all!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

My haunt is over and rain started just as a finished putting things away. It was a good night. We lucked out on the rain delay. Windy as a mother though. It's Miller time...actually Corona time!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope everyone had a great Halloween. It's been a busy day, but it turned out to be a good night (even if we did get some showers). Now we can relax (and wait till tomorrow to pack things away).


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Even the weather couldn't get me down. Hope everyone had a great day and an even better spooky night!!!


----------

